# Где и какой приобрести аккордеон



## krsvadim (4 Мар 2014)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и какой фирмы приобрести аккордеон.
Нужен для сына (музучилище). Порядка за 150-170 тыс. руб.
Спасибо. Мой адрес [email protected]


----------



## ze_go (4 Мар 2014)

weltmeister supita, однозначно... если с выборной системой от "Юпитера", то вообще дюже гуд!


----------



## любитель (2 Апр 2014)

Хм. , конечно копий на счёт выбора инструмента сломано немало. В декабре 2013 я у Уважаемого ZET10 ( на форуме он есть) приобрёл Скандалли. Оччень рад. Весьма качественный инструмент и относительно недорого. Так что рекомендую обратиться к этому человеку.


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

любитель писал:


> Хм. , конечно копий на счёт выбора инструмента сломано немало. В декабре 2013 я у Уважаемого ZET10 ( на форуме он есть) приобрёл Скандалли. Оччень рад. Весьма качественный инструмент и относительно недорого. Так что рекомендую обратиться к этому человеку.


Присоединяюсь к рекомендации. Свой Scandalli за более чем разумные деньги приобрел у Юры же


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2014)

*любитель*,
Спасибо за теплые слова,очень рад что помог Вам и Вы остались довольны!

*vev*,спасибо!приятно осознавать что помогаешь людям сэкономить денежки и не даешь попасть им в руки "деляг" с их за предельными ценами!


----------



## super.zzss (2 Апр 2014)

Полностью поддерживаю и присоединяюсь к вышесказаному.
Сам приобрел у Юрия баян "Фантини",по очень хорошей цене и инструментом остался доволен.
Если разрешите уважаемые друзья,то хотел бы поделится по теме своими наблюдениями.На досуге решил проманиторить ради интереса уровень цен на одни и те же инструменты и прозвонить продавцов и вот какой порядок получился. ...

1) Аккордеон готововыборный "Фантини" цена Юрия 220 тыс.руб,а цена в интернет магазине на Рижской ажно 620 тыс.руб.
2)Баян "Фантини" готововыборный цена Юрия 250 тыс.руб,а цена в "МузПроме",640 тыс.руб.
3)Аккордеон "Балоне Бурини" Юрий 5500 евро,а у Сергея Войтенко он уже стоит 9400 евро.
4)Аккордеон "скандалли Супер 6" Юрий 280 тыс.руб,а в магазине "Аккорд" 530 тыс.руб.
И т.д и т.п...долгий список получился.
Не буду тут описывать,какую грязь мне пришлось выслушать от конкурентов Юрия в его адрес ,да и вообще в адрес друг друга.
Такой неготив иссходит от торгующих организаций друг к другу,так они друг друга ненавидят,что в пору подумать что люди торгуют не музыкальными инструментами а ЗОЛОТОМ!
Вобщем полный беспредел как в поведении,так и ценах которые как я понял берутся просто от того в зависимости " у кого,какой аппетит"

Поэтому еще раз присоединяюсь к своим товарищам по форуму и говорю ВАМ Юрий ,БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО,Вы делаете очень большое дело,помогаете людям не только купить качественый инструмент,но и существенно (РАЗА ТАК В ТРИ) сэкономить деньги.
Удачи Вам и процветания в это нелегком деле.


----------



## НаМос (4 Апр 2014)

Юрий здравствуйте! Это Наталья Московская,надеюсь Вы меня не забыли,присоединяюсь к всему выше сказанному,и от себя хочу немного добавить,
Вы очень честный и порядочный человек,я очень Вам благодарна!
И все же мое предложение остается в силе,если Вы захотите сменить амплуа,то мы вас ждем на рынке недвижимости,так как не побоюсь этого слова Вы ТАЛАНТ в торговле!
С уважением к Вам ,Наталья.


----------



## butusbayan (5 Апр 2014)

Наталья, возьмите меня недвижимостью торговать. Давно хотел заняться этим. 
Согласен, цены у Юрия ниже даже чем в Италии у Итальянцев.
А покупателям рекомендую присматриваться не только к совсем новым инструментам, так сказать прям с фабрики. Посмотрите б/у инструменты тоже. Иногда берешь 30-ти летнюю Супиту и думаешь, как она классно сохранилась. И звук ведь отличный. Дерево непокоробилось и высохло как надо. 
Или годовалый современный Итальянец или Немец, конечно при профессиональной эксплуатации. Порой износ современных инструментов удивляет. За время учебы в училище или вузе можно новый современный инструмент убить так, что он сильно потеряет в цене. А б/у выгоднее покупать, так как есть возможность торга и опять же он уже проверен временем. 
Лично я покупал и новые и б/у. Хочу сказать что инструмент новый, а если еще и на заказ, это тот же кот в мешке.


----------



## diorel (5 Апр 2014)

*НаМос*,
Наталья,по поводу недвижимости у меня тоже опыт имеется,могу также поделиться своими способностями...


----------



## vev (5 Апр 2014)

butusbayan писал:


> Наталья, возьмите меня недвижимостью торговать.


А как же верность музыке? :biggrin: 
Судя по рассуждениям, тянет заниматься вторичным рынком недвижимости. Там тоже еще вполне сохранившиеся котеджи есть, если предыдущий хозяин правильно эксплуатировал. Например, Сталинки - почти те же Супиты. Заселяешься и даже окна можно не менять: компрессиия и так в норме. Ну а Хрущевки - чисто советский Аккорд: как ни штукатурь - все равно звука нет. Котедж - баян, квартира - аккордеон. Столько общего у музыканта и реэлтора Да и подход схожий: "Что Вы!? Где Вы видите щель между мехом и корпусом, это специальное устройство, чтобы воздух в помещениях не застаивался"


----------



## diorel (5 Апр 2014)

Вторичную недвижимость покупать-продавать гораздо интереснее,так как много творчества и интересных знакомств,поэтому музыке это не повредит.


----------



## Евген (5 Апр 2014)

Цитата:


> ...захотите сменить амплуа,то мы вас ждем на рынке недвижимости...



Рассказывают, что "великого комбинатора"- тов. Бендера не берут на работу риелтором. Ибо, теперь нужно не только "сорвать банк" и "сделать ноги", но и сделать это так, чтобы клиент стал трезвонить о благости барышников. В общем, у Оси с Кисой пока квалификации не хватает. ..


----------



## zet10 (7 Апр 2014)

НаМос писал:


> И все же мое предложение остается в силе,если Вы захотите сменить амплуа,то мы вас ждем на рынке недвижимости,так как не побоюсь этого слова Вы ТАЛАНТ в торговле!


Наталья спасибо,но пока мест "уж лучше Вы к нам".butusbayan писал:


> А покупателям рекомендую присматриваться не только к совсем новым инструментам, так сказать прям с фабрики. Посмотрите б/у инструменты тоже. Иногда берешь 30-ти летнюю Супиту и думаешь, как она классно сохранилась. И звук ведь отличный. Дерево непокоробилось и высохло как надо.


butusbayan писал:


> Хочу сказать что инструмент новый, а если еще и на заказ, это тот же кот в мешке.


Уж если новый инструмент кот в мешке,то б/у для обычного покупателя это "Котище в мешке",ибо в б/у инструменте столько тонкостей и нюансов бывает,что рядовому покупателю, не всегда под силу самому разобраться.

Потом все люди очень разные,есть покупатели которых ни какой бу не устроит,потому что люди хотят быть первыми обладателями инструмента и не хотят инструменты с "историей" (то дедушка на нем умер,то бабушка кофе на меха пролила и т.д).
Поэтому все здесь сугубо индивидуально и зависит лично от психологии покупателя.
При чем учтите,не было бы новых инструментов,не было бы и б/у))...
Самое главное как справедливо заметил Super.zzss,не ставить свои корыстные интересы выше интересов покупателей и тогда я уверен все будут довольны!


----------

